
Vine is Shutting Down - eknight15
https://medium.com/@vine/important-news-about-vine-909c5f4ae7a7#.yts8n1tgy
======
corobo
More discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12806324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12806324)

------
johnhenry
I wonder if there will be an announcement indicating integration into twitter?
Or if this is just a straight-out cut in an effort to reach profitability?

